# Background Investigators..



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone heard back from theirs yet? I thought it might help to start this and not add it to the the other thread so that everyone can know their standings, since they wont tell if a person has been disqualified till later.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Boston24 said:


> Has anyone heard back from theirs yet? I thought it might help to start this and not add it to the the other thread so that everyone can know their standings, since they wont tell if a person has been disqualified till later.


You won't be assigned a BG until you complete your application packet and return it. At least, that is how they have done it in the past.


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea this is for people who have been assigned like myself. I've been told the process is long and I've talked to a couple of people on here who, like myself, havnt heard anything and its been like a month now. So its to help us keep tabs....I dont know! Hurry up just to wait is frustrating, but worth it.


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anyone's employers/references been contacted yet?


----------



## SolObsession (Aug 11, 2004)

I handed in my application last Friday but the Lt was out sick and isn't back until tomorrow when I gotta call back to schedule an apt with the Chief.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

SolObsession said:


> I handed in my application last Friday but the Lt was out sick and isn't back until tomorrow when I gotta call back to schedule an apt with the Chief.


I think these guys are talking about Boston...........


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Boston24 said:


> Yea this is for people who have been assigned like myself. I've been told the process is long and I've talked to a couple of people on here who, like myself, havnt heard anything and its been like a month now. So its to help us keep tabs....I dont know! Hurry up just to wait is frustrating, but worth it.


********************re
hey don't worry, remember our first exam result? my exam result took about 4 months just to recieve the result.


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just talked to mine to update some info and she told me she has not gotten to my packet yet.


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mines just contacted me for a home interview, for some reason I thought that came after they contacted all references. Regardless I'm glad to have heard something.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Boston24 said:


> *Mines???* just contacted me for a home interview, for some reason I thought that came after they contacted all references. Regardless I'm glad to have heard something.


 *Keep your bastardization of the English language out of this forum. You're sounding like a dolt. If you write the Kings English as you presently speak it, you'll look very foolish at trial. I bet you yell into your phone "Where you at?" as well. *


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> *Keep your bastardization of the English language out of this forum. You're sounding like a dolt. If you write the Kings English as you presently speak it, you'll look very foolish at trial. I bet you yell into your phone "Where you at?" as well. *


Housing Cop, not sure what your problem is nor do I care, but I'll talk/write in any kind of manner I feel like doing so at the time. Since you feel as though I'm *"bastardization the English language"* just don't bother to read any of my posts, it's that simple. Im here to give and receive info on the career as an Officer, nothing more...especially not this nonsense...It's a friggin blog post not an online English course.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*6 of the 11 posts in here are by you, to yourself. Why don't you use your cell phone to call yourself at home?*

*You're right, this is not an English forum and I am not the Grammar Police. If you want the respect of your peers in Law Enforcement or anybody on this board, keep your street vernacular out of your posts. *
*Knows what I be sayin' dog??*


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> *6 of the 11 posts in here are by you, to yourself. Why don't you use your cell phone to call yourself at home?*
> 
> *You're right, this is not an English forum and I am not the Grammar Police. If you want the respect of your peers in Law Enforcement or anybody on this board, keep your street vernacular out of your posts. *
> *Knows what I be sayin' dog??*


...And this is how you gain respect? Good for you. I seriously hope your not an officer "Dog". You can keep this going if you'd like, as I told you before, and this is the last time I'm responding to you, don't read my posts, replies, threads, and you'll be aight. And yes, I meant Aight and not Ok.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok...first of all it's "dawg"...second of all, let's keep this out of the thread boys and girls...you two want to argue bring it into the PM's.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Ok...first of all it's "dawg"...second of all, let's keep this out of the thread boys and girls...you two want to argue bring it into the PM's.


Lizen 2 wat she sayz!!! cauze she will whoop yo azz!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Lizen 2 wat she sayz!!! cauze she will whoop yo azz!


Stupid Eastern CT


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*In the immortal words of Judge Smails.... "Well, the world needs ditch diggers too."*


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

you're an idiot


----------



## Albundy (May 31, 2007)

Couldn't have said it better Housing Cop


----------



## holahola828 (Dec 5, 2007)

Let's move on please.... If you passed in your paperwork, will someone from the department let you know what's going on regardless? Whether they are looking at you or if you are being passed over. Even if they decide not to hire you it would be better to know where one stands instead of sitting around wondering.


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes... If you passed in your paperwork then yea they will definately get back to you, once they get to you.


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

they will get back to you... i passed my packet in 3 weeks ago and i got the phone call for the interview last night, they allready called my refrences. actually, when they called my current employer, i answered the phone and transfered it to my boss


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Boston24 said:


> Housing Cop, not sure what your problem is nor do I care, but I'll talk/write in any kind of manner I feel like doing so at the time. Since you feel as though I'm *"bastardization the English language"* just don't bother to read any of my posts, it's that simple. Im here to give and receive info on the career as an Officer, nothing more...especially not this nonsense...It's a friggin blog post not an online English course.


Not to be critical but,

Proper english and grammar is something you learn early on and it stays with you. Not sure if it's a good idea to turn it on and off depending on where you're writing.

The reason I say this is because I have read many an essay on "Why I want to be a cop".

The spelling and grammar on a majority of these applications would make most people shake their heads.

So much time and effort spent on trying to get the job and it's written like it's an inconvenience.

Just sayin...


----------



## Boston24 (Sep 14, 2007)

94c said:


> Not to be critical but,
> 
> Proper english and grammar is something you learn early on and it stays with you. Not sure if it's a good idea to turn it on and off depending on where you're writing.
> 
> ...


Point taken.


----------

